# Paypal asking for Tax ID...



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone else have paypal asking for a social security or Tax ID number?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have never been asked for either by pay pal. How did they...via an unsolicited email?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

At a limit, they need to know who their customer is - it's to do with money laundering regs, they demanded scans of headed paper and other company docs.


----------



## pokerman (Nov 7, 2007)

Got an e-mail about 10 days ago re:same. Sent PayPal an inquiry...it's a scam, don't give out the info


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have had this happen but never through an email. I was in Shenzhen China, paying via Paypal, and Paypal put a hold on my account. The IP address showed the purchases were being made in China to a Chinese company. I called Paypal customer service, and to verify that I was the owner of the account and that the purchases were not fraudulent, I did have to give up personal information before they would release the hold on the account.

However, if you received an email asking for this information, my guess is that it is a scam.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Paypal will never send you an email asking for personal information. Anytime you get any this type of email (from paypal, or your credit card company, bank, etc.) always forward to whichever for verification. Most of the times, it is a scam.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Paypal include the account name in their emails, if it is addressed to 'Dear user...' or similar, it's a scam.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

If it's through email then it's a scam.

If you are on Paypal's website and setting up a business account that will accept credit cards through virtual terminal they will need that info.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

I received an email that was very convincing it was from Paypal, copied logo, etc. But what almost fooled me was it included my name on it. I felt that there was something not right with this email though and I called Paypal and it was infact spam. I was shocked that the spammer had my name, but Paypal assured me my account was not compromised in anyway by leaking information. It's a 2 minute call to Paypal for piece of mind. When something doesn't feel right, it usually isn't.


----------



## Alan Buffington (Oct 27, 2010)

FYI, As I understand it Paypal is now required to issue you a 1099 for all money received. So beware that our govt is saying all your money going to paypal is income unless you keep docs for your expenses, any profit being taxable. I'm not an accountant, so I would check, but my wife who does sell on ebay has been notified of this. Can anyone else confirm her findings?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Alan Buffington said:


> FYI, As I understand it Paypal is now required to issue you a 1099 for all money received. So beware that our govt is saying all your money going to paypal is income unless you keep docs for your expenses, any profit being taxable. I'm not an accountant, so I would check, but my wife who does sell on ebay has been notified of this. Can anyone else confirm her findings?


Yep it's coming, Paypal is now required to issue 1099-K on all users who receive more than $20,000 as well as those that receive more than 200 payments _(But might not hit the $20K mark)._


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

It's my understanding that the 1099 requirement will be required of ANY merchant account, not just PayPal. What the perimeters for amount of $$ processed before being issued, I don't know.


----------



## scratchin dog (Jan 29, 2009)

I just recently signed up for a store on Cafe Press and noticed they were asking about tax ID info whereas they didn't ask that 2.5 years ago when I first tried out their site.


----------

